# Thoughts on equipment for future SW tank



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

This is my list I'm looking to buy a little at a time towards achieving my first SW tank:

Tank size:

46G bowfront

Lighting :

Maxspect Razor

http://www.saltysupply.com/Maxspect-Razor-R420R-120w-LED-Lighting-System-20-5-p/ms1153.htm

OR...

Marineland Pro Lighting 24-Hour Lighting System

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+20394&pcatid=20394&s=hl

OR...

Marineland Reef Capable LED Lighting System w/Timer

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+24725&pcatid=24725&s=hl

(I'm leaning towards my first choice due to preset photo period setting)

Sump:

ProFlex Sump - Model 1 or Model 2 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+23752&pcatid=23752

Skimmer:

http://coralvue.com/nwb110/

Powerhead:

Ecotech Marine MP10 ES EcoSmart Wave Driver and Powerhead

http://www.saltysupply.com/Ecotech-Marine-MP10-ES-EcoSmart-Wav-p/em1123.htm

This is where I'm planning to get my live rock:

http://tbsaltwater.com/index.html

I'm hearing a lot of positive reviews at Reef Central. The response have been extremely positive and the prices are very good. See for yourself and you will be amazed. Live Rock is harvested in water, stored in water and shipped in water. Check it out!

Reverse Osmosis/De-Ionization Unit:

AquaFX Barracuda RO/DI Unit
50 GPD 4-stage unit


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, great equipment list! Go with the first lighting option, the MaxSpect LED product line is of the highest quality on the market. The either sump will work just fine, although it's fairly easy to take an extra tank, silicone in some baffels, and just use that. The skimmer you chose is fantastic, and Vortech powerheads are one of the two best brands in the industry, Tunze being the other. On a 46 bow, I'd use two MP10s, as one won't be enough, while one MP40 is too strong. The LR source is great, although I'd be weary of any pests that may come on that rock, I've heard reports of multiple mantis shrimp, gorilla craps, and pest pistols coming in on their rock.

All in all, everything sounds great, and I can't wait for you to get this tank going!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I do agree the chance of picking up unwanted pests is pretty much a given. I would: 
A - toss it in the sump
B - give it away to someone who might want it for by itself
C - kill it


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

The one thing about the MP10 powerheads is they're so darn expensive. I'm also concerned they will be too strong and make too much waves for the 46G bowfront shaped tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ice said:


> The one thing about the MP10 powerheads is they're so darn expensive. I'm also concerned they will be too strong and make too much waves for the 46G bowfront shaped tank.


You can always add a second one if need be, but the single one will be a bit lacking.


----------

